# PRESS RELEASE: Army Special Forces Soldier dies in Iraq



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 18, 2006)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, November 17, 2006) — An Army Special Forces Soldier died of a gunshot wound during combat operations Nov. 14 in Baghdad.

More...


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 19, 2006)

RIP


----------



## msteen1 (Nov 19, 2006)

RIP.


----------



## AWP (Nov 19, 2006)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 19, 2006)

RIP.


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 19, 2006)

Rest in Peace SFC Nguyen.


----------



## surgicalcric (Nov 19, 2006)

Reposer En Paix, SFC Nguyen

Crip


----------



## Jumpmaster K - Ben Breeg (Nov 19, 2006)

Rest In Peace, SFC Nguyen.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Nov 19, 2006)

RIP................


----------



## Gebirgsjaeger (Nov 28, 2006)

RIP brother...


----------



## x SF med (Jan 2, 2007)

RIP Brother, soft landings.


----------



## tova (Jan 2, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------

